# Newbie's Journal!



## wooxy (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey, 

Been reading the boards over the past few days and decided to venture in myself. Good stuff on everyone's posts--very informative but alas I am as confused as ever.  Let me introduce myself, I amm 5'6, 140 pounds, basically skinny trying to put on some muscle. Very small gut but i'd like to get rid of it. Just turned 19 last week. Anyway, I'm hitting the gym now 3-4 times a week, and I am trying to use all the machines we have there. This is a small private gym and in does not have so many machines but it has enough to get started I think. Also, please don't laugh but I really dont know the names of them just how to use them. We have a full weight set and a benchpress. Here is what i do:

* Stretch and all that stuff 
* Run on treadmill for 20 min. try to keep the heartrate around 160 or so during the whole time. vary from uphill to downhill. 
* Stretch again and now hit the machines 

Do 3 sets, 12/10/8 reps on each machine: 
I don't know the names of the machines but if you need I can describe them 

Day 1: 
* chest (benching.. no spotter im by myself so i try to be careful and take it slow.) 
* another chest machine where you sit and push the handles out. 
* shoulder (machines.. two different ones) 
* biceps 
* triceps 
* abs 

Day 2: 
* leg press 
* leg machine.. you lie on your stomach and lift your feet up 
* lower back 
* abs 

usually takes me 1 to 1 1/2 hours to finish it all with a small break in between the running and the stretching. I am there all by myself so no bsing.  I usually eat a protein bar afterwards: protein plus powerbar 

Now I know my diet is not that great. Mainly this:

Bagel in morning
Chicken Cutlet/Chicken Sandwich/Turkey/Subway lunch
Fish/Burger/Pasta for dinner

I have been doing this for almost 2 1/2 weeks and am noticing a small increase in muscle as well as gaining strength in the machines and the benchpress. I am looking for whatever recommendations you have wheter to my workout, diet and so on. I am just looking to build muscle and get some tone. Not looking to be huge but, well defined. 

Let me know if you need more info. as you can see i am new to all this. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## wooxy (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for all the replies....


----------



## Jodi (Nov 16, 2003)

Sorry, didn't see this. 

You will not gain any muscle with that diet.  I eat more than you     You by far do not have enough protein and your carb sources and not healthy.  I would start out by reading the Sticky at the top of the Diet Forum or in the my signature.  Its called Guide to Cutting, Bulking etc.  

I think that will help give you a better understanding of proper nutrition.  Then try and come up with a new plan and if you would like, we can review it from there and give suggestions and guidance


----------



## wooxy (Nov 16, 2003)

That's alright thank you for your reply 
Quick question--I started reading that guide you put up, great stuff in there but if one does not follow that (or sometihng like it) you are saying no muscle gain. What is the strength increase I am noticing then? Is that just muscle inside building up but will not show on the outside?

Thanks.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 16, 2003)

If your new to lifting you will start to grow however, you are not feeding your muscles properly.  The lack of protein and your muscles will enevitabley breakdown.  The lack of healthy carbs and your engery will decrease.  Because your new to lifting, you will increase your strength but soon, without proper nutrition, this will go away.


----------



## Mindless (Nov 19, 2003)

Eat! Eat! Eat! Eat! Eat! Eat! Eat! Eat! Eat! Eat! Eat! Eat! Eat! 
You might want to start eventually moving onto some freeweights, if your gym has them.


----------

